# How often do you replace clothes?



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The poll thread and Rossi's comment got me thinking.

How long do you keep your clothes? Work clothes? Casual clothes?

I still have work shirts from 10 years ago, suits and trousers that are almost as old, and still wear them regularly. 

Casual clothes tend to get replaced more often. Shorts wear out quickly in this country (no surprise). Maybe five years? Polos last longer, maybe 7-8 years. 

Shoes every 2-3 years.

I still have jumpers from my school days in boxes in my parents' loft back in the UK.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> The poll thread and Rossi's comment got me thinking.
> 
> How long do you keep your clothes? Work clothes? Casual clothes?
> 
> ...


My work suits (I rarely wear them, only for face to face client meetings) are 2-3 years old, need to replace them purely cos of weight change .

Casual stuff lasts me around 18-24 months, I replace like for like (Lacoste polos never go out of style and also don't fade even after 2 years+).

Shoes? I have boots (Timberlands) for the desert that are 2 years old, my deck shoes last 18 months to 2 years, they just wear out and I buy the same again.

I get through swim shorts the most, replace them every year.

Perhaps if I had a wife everything would be replaced more often and I'd be dragged kicking and screaming to Boss on a monthly basis. Thank heavens for small mercies.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Shorts and t-shirts, I go through a lot and buy fairly cheap for purpose - Sun & Sand sales, department stores etc. I have a few nicer t-shirts for daytime or casual out that, providing don't meet the wrong end of a boil wash, can last 5 years plus. The same for polos and casual shirts, depends on how well they hold their shape.

I quite like occasional shopping though so don't see it necessarily replacing items.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

The shoes I wear the most are leather and resoleable.


----------



## windwindsow (Apr 9, 2015)

I replace my clothing every 10 year. It can save money and remind me to diet.Haha


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

I don't use anything more than 2 years. Some clothes stay in shape, but weight ups and downs forces the change sometimes.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I suppose it helps I'm the same weight and body shape as I was at 18. Never even though that others would have to buy new clothes due to weight gains (or losses)!



A.Abbass said:


> I don't use anything more than 2 years. Some clothes stay in shape, but weight ups and downs forces the change sometimes.


----------



## joemate (Apr 25, 2012)

show off ;-)


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

joemate said:


> show off ;-)


Makes you sick doesn't it.

Unless of course he was 180kg at 18 of course.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

68-69kg



The Rascal said:


> Makes you sick doesn't it.
> 
> Unless of course he was 180kg at 18 of course.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

shirts, ties and trousers, every 5-ish years... t-shirts and business suits every 2-3 years.. sneakers every two years... 

dress shoes every 6 months... but that's more because i buy cheap stuff from walmart when i go back, and they don't last long, but are really really comfy...

undies... every 3-4 months... i have a thing...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

You have a "thing" imac?

Does your "thing" have a name?


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

claude...


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

dont wear undies

everything else, when it looks worn - 7 years on avg


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Surprised no-one's said yet "When my wife tells me"...


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Surprised no-one's said yet "When my wife tells me"...


Why - does your wife go around telling people to replace their clothes ? 

She must do it a lot 

Fwiw my gym shorts are 12 years old and are still in perfect condition despite being used a lot over those years. They are currently doubling up as all day shorts for a beach holiday


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I have to admit, I've culled underwear from more than one guy's wardrobe when I've dated/lived with them.

To add a female perspective. I buy cheap clothes for every day wear (H&M, ASOS, etc): so usually 6-12 months. Leggings usually get replaced every few months (I usually only have 2 pairs at a time). Gym wear lasts for years (probably because I don't use the gym) and swimwear I seem to hoard (I love bikinis) and have bikinis from when I was 18 still. 

Usually more expensive clothes last 2-5 years. 

I don't have a professional wardrobe but I'm not surprised by a good suit lasting so long. They're an investment.


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

when they look too worn down. Sometimes a good pair of shoes can last decades or a nice shirt. Other times you wash and wear something for year and it's ready for the donation bin.


----------



## Sootydaz (Dec 29, 2014)

to be honest I haven't bought my own clothes for years now, I do notice they change fairly frequently probably every time she goes for a splurge at the mall or she says that t shirt is looking a bit tatty.

I do replace my own footwear through probably 6 monthly on average


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

For as long as possible, I have never been interested in fashion and would never out of principle but a t-shirt or anything from Harvey Nichols for 1000 AED when its made in Bangladesh for 1 AED. 

Its the greatest con going.

A trip to the UK every year or quarterly brings with it a trip to Primark and I get most things from there, when needed. 

Suits I got tailored in Satwa for peanuts (Cityline Tailors) - They are fantastic.


----------



## joemate (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey Marc,

Where are City Line tailors located? Roughly how much are suits made by them and what material?

Thanks.

J


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Once in Satwa drive towards Emirates NBD and Satwa Post Office turn right just before post office and clinic and you will come to small roundabout, go over it after that City Line is on the left. 

They have all sorts of material there, everything anyone would need for shirts, suits all sorts 

If you get more than one you will get a better price, I cant remember the figures, but roughly when I went I got 2 suits, 6 customized shirts around 2500-3000 AED.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

That should be the number 04 3866184


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

marc said:


> For as long as possible, I have never been interested in fashion and would never out of principle but a t-shirt or anything from Harvey Nichols for 1000 AED when its made in Bangladesh for 1 AED.


Your Primark t-shirt will far, far more likely to be made in the far east under nefarious circumstances.  The further up the designer ladder, the larger the margins and with it more room for ethical sourcing. I don't deny with many mass diffusion lines the quality is often the same as unbranded items, but no company would ever get away with selling a t-shirt for 1000 AED made in a Bangladesh sweatshop.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

True, I'm not saying for a minute that I'm an ethical shopper, only sourcing my clothes from companies that give a **** about their workers, because honestly no one cares (unfortunately).

I just feel at the end of the day, its cotton or polyester, I dont need to wear something that someone as designed and decides to hike up the price and it becomes a designer label.

After a few washes every t-shirt is the same!

I just think Primark have got it so right, all of my stuff from there has lasted ages and the price point is fantastic, 1-4 GBP for a t-shirt and so on...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

marc said:


> I just feel at the end of the day, its cotton or polyester, I dont need to wear something that someone as designed and decides to hike up the price and it becomes a designer label.


You know that almost everything you own, from your phone to your car, contradicts that viewpoint


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

For casual clothes I often unashamedly wear marks & sparks. Surprisingly good looking, good quality and fairly cheap too [/middle-aged]


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes I know, however I see value in a car or technology or a computer or things that I enjoy personally.

I dont see it in clothes / have no interest - others may be the complete opposite. 

I just see expensive clothes and think - I could get some new scuba diving equipment for that, or a skydive etc...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

marc said:


> I just see expensive clothes and think - I could get some new scuba diving equipment for that, or a skydive etc...


I agree with you for the most part, it was the original point of a 1000 AED con. They massive ads for Apple on SZR are costed into your iPhone, the same as any designer t-shirt and it's all largely a con if you view it as so.

As a side, I'd rather put by cash to gadgets tool but I also know the retail mark up on scuba kit.  Makes the flimsiest over priced t-shirt seem like a good idea.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I think we can agree that we are getting screwed on absolutely everything  !!!


----------

